
Weird water phase “ice-VII” can grow as fast as 1,000 miles per hour - Tomte
https://arstechnica.com/science/2018/10/weird-water-phase-ice-vii-can-grow-as-fast-as-1000-miles-per-hour/
======
vikingo9
could shock waves inducing freezing wipe out life on these exoplanets?

